# Kaya Khan or Ragim Taiga



## fakewings (Dec 2, 2011)

Currently I shoot a Samick Sage #35 recurve bow, but I am looking for something a bit smaller. I have been looking at the Kaya Khan and the Ragim Taiga for a while, but cannot decide between the two. I have shot a Ragim Taiga bow, and it shot fine but it didn't feel the same as my Samick Sage. I am just curious if anyone has shot either bow, and what was their experience with it? I want a bow that shoots quickly, efficiently, smooth shot, etc. I love the way the Sage shoots, so I guess something similar to it or better?-- just something smaller, like the Taiga and Khan. 

Here are the two bows below that I am looking at: 

Kaya Khan

http://www.3riversarchery.com/Product.asp?show=rate&i=2386X

Ragim Taiga 

http://www.yeoldearcheryshoppe.com/ragim-taiga-oriental-recurve-p-10950.html


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Ragim is a low end provider. Kaya spans more of the market, including the high end. I have not shot the bows, but if I had to go off brand alone, I would choose Kaya.


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

I have a Kaya KTB and it's one of my favourite bows --- wonderful quality, though I believe mine dates back from when Mr. Kwak Yoon Sik was still doing all the production personally (mine bears his seal) --- it's also a black and silver finish which isn't available anymore.

The Khan is made for the U.S. market and can't be drawn as far back as the KTB --- the cut-in arrow shelf also imposes handedness (I shoot my KTB left-handed, but tried it right at first), but it does allow one to use an easier-to-source stiffer shaft w/ more standard sizing (I'm using Predator II 800s which are great, but really tiny and require that I use a half-in-half-out insert (outsert?) which makes for a lot of point forward weight).

I looked for a Khan at E.T.A.R., but didn't see any.

One other option would be a Samick SKB-50 or Mind-50 --- about the same size and a bit easier price-wise.


----------



## Brainflex (Oct 21, 2006)

I have a Ragim Taiga. Good fun little bow. Very fussy to shoot but with a narrow fast flight string and light arrows its great fun.


----------



## fakewings (Dec 2, 2011)

Awesome! Thank you guys for the replies!


----------



## fakewings (Dec 2, 2011)

I have shot with one before, but only for a little bit so I don't think I really got a feel for it. But I did enjoy it.


----------



## fakewings (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks. I will look at the Samick. I am really interested in the Khan though. I just haven't been able to find anyone that has shot one before. I know Kaya supposedly has good quality bows.


----------



## dh88 (Jan 27, 2011)

I have a taiga.its a great little bow.i have no experience with the other bow


----------



## goofy1641 (Feb 21, 2016)

Brainflex said:


> I have a Ragim Taiga. Good fun little bow. Very fussy to shoot but with a narrow fast flight string and light arrows its great fun.


This is a long shot if you're still active. What did you mean by the Taiga being fussy? I'm considering that horsebow vs the Khan
and want to know more about either one. My background is traditional barebow recurve and would consider learning to snapshoot with a horsebow


----------



## Brainflex (Oct 21, 2006)

Great bow to shoot if you get everything right, twitchy and easy to miss if you get sloppy. Probably because it's so light. Get a fast flight string on n light arrows at correct spine and it will stack them all together.


----------

